# driver_irql_not_less_or_equal tcpip.sys



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

this is the error I have gotten twice 
once June 2 and today, wish to know what caused this

I was told it had to deal with my network. I posted on microsoft on this issue and so far no help, I do happen to have saved my minidump which is on my one drive if anyone needs it

windows 8.1
the latest firefox and so far everything up to date but this all happened after I updated before the 2nd and no way of going before the 19th of this month(which was a critical update)


----------



## jbmcmillan (Oct 3, 2002)

Are you using wireless or wired?I have seen that on corrupted wireless drivers or card.


----------



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

jbmcmillan said:


> Are you using wireless or wired?I have seen that on corrupted wireless drivers or card.



Wireless and checked and there is no update for it, how would I find out if it is corrupted and how would I find the driver for it?


----------



## jbmcmillan (Oct 3, 2002)

Just go into Device Manager and right click your wireless card and uninstall it and reboot windows will detect hardware and reinstall it and the drivers.Try it out for a while see if it repeats.


----------

